# DW yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yes or no ?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the sharpness of the design, but them wheels are fugly!

Looks like the love child between the mating of an 850i and an M6.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Is that an M1 homage? I like the original M1 but that doesn't work for me


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't like that.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh hell Yes!


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

love the car shape, but hate those wheels !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not for me.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That is fugly.


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Ugly asf


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Does nothing for me..


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

No, good lord.
I guess someone with poor eyesight said "I know, let us rehash the M1"
Probably the same person who thought bringing the Mini back and turning it in to a never ending range of massive lard arses was a good idea.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

NO. An unhappy mix of new and retro.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I am guessing that is a Mattel "Hot Wheels", not a real car they expect people to buy? 😨

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

It looks like someone designed it with a sledgehammer. And those wheels, what were they thinking?

No from me, if you hadn't already guessed!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If that is supposed to be the rebirth of the M1 I will boycott BMW forever now.

They are unleash hordes of ever more hideous and pointless models on us spending millions but they aren't able to release a one off, iconic BMW that they should have done years ago.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

Like the car but not the wheels


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess I'm in a minority that thinks it looks the bo$$ocks.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm with President Swirl above. I actually really like that. The wheels are incredible, and make it look like it's doing 100mph while standing still. 

Yes from me Whizzy 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I like it too. Although this time I don't think they would contract manufacturing out to Lamborghini!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm on the fence regarding the wheels, but yes for the rest of it.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

No,no,no......whoever signed off on those wheels should have gone to specsavers!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep :thumb:

I would change the alloys though


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Love the car and the wheels as well.
Big fan of tv programme called LOST and the wheels remind me of Dharma logo hence why I like the wheels.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

No
(Yes or no thread, "No" is too short :lol: )


----------

